# Forced air dryer suggestions



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I need some advice...

I was looking at the double k 2000 or the kool dry because of the reviews but since price is a factor and I'm not washing dogs every day, and my wifes expensive blow drier has done the trick for the most part, what would suggest if money is a factor would the double K 2000 XL do fine or hold out until I can justify spending 365$ on a dryer


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought a shop vac for $20. at Walmart. It works great, dries my dogs pretty quickly. 1-Gallon Shop-Vac Hang Up Mini Vacuum: Appliances : Walmart.com

I also use the Happy Hoodie on them. Not only does is draw the water from their head area it also relaxes them while I'm drying them. Bentley was a wild child before I started using these.
Good luck
Happy Hoodie For Dog Anxiety Relief


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I bought a shop vac for $20. at Walmart. It works great, dries my dogs pretty quickly. 1-Gallon Shop-Vac Hang Up Mini Vacuum: Appliances : Walmart.com
> 
> I also use the Happy Hoodie on them. Not only does is draw the water from their head area it also relaxes them while I'm drying them. Bentley was a wild child before I started using these.
> Good luck
> Happy Hoodie For Dog Anxiety Relief


If you got the same one I did a few weeks ago, the one you linked isn't the same one. That one is only 1 HP vs. 2 HP for the one I have, and I believe you have. For some reason, the 2 HP model is no longer on Walmart's website, but it still on Shop Vac's site (Vacs | Shop-Vac Brand. The Original Wet/Dry Vac). I saw it on the shelf last week at my local store. It's not on sale anymore, but still only $29.95.


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Does the 2hp shop vac work? If I got one of those I could use that for a period of time until I bought the kool dry or would the double k 2000 work perfect?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> If you got the same one I did a few weeks ago, the one you linked isn't the same one. That one is only 1 HP vs. 2 HP for the one I have, and I believe you have. For some reason, the 2 HP model is no longer on Walmart's website, but it still on Shop Vac's site (Vacs | Shop-Vac Brand. The Original Wet/Dry Vac). I saw it on the shelf last week at my local store. It's not on sale anymore, but still only $29.95.


Good catch! Thanks. Yes I bought the same one you did and I kick myself for spending all those years trying to dry my dog with my hair dryer :doh:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Jtpllc said:


> Does the 2hp shop vac work? If I got one of those I could use that for a period of time until I bought the kool dry or would the double k 2000 work perfect?



Here's the thread I started about it a while back. A few people have tried it. It takes me around 20 minutes. I don't even know how long a good dog dryer takes.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...123400-inexpensive-alternative-dog-dryer.html


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Good catch! Thanks. Yes I bought the same one you did and I kick myself for spending all those years trying to dry my dog with my hair dryer :doh:


Do you think I would get the same results with a shop vac as I would with double k 2000


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jtpllc said:


> Do you think I would get the same results with a shop vac as I would with double k 2000


I've never used anything else so I can't answer that. I just couldn't justify in my mind spending a lot of money for a dryer when I can go to self serve for $5.00. 
Nairb told me about this and it really works well for us.
I wouldn't use one that's been used as a vacuum before though because you never know what could come flying out of there.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I bought a shop vac for $20. at Walmart. It works great, dries my dogs pretty quickly. 1-Gallon Shop-Vac Hang Up Mini Vacuum: Appliances : Walmart.com
> 
> I also use the Happy Hoodie on them. Not only does is draw the water from their head area it also relaxes them while I'm drying them. Bentley was a wild child before I started using these.
> Good luck
> Happy Hoodie For Dog Anxiety Relief


Reversible shop vacs are the best. $300 or same thing for $20


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Can anyone give me some feedback on the double k 2000? If the only difference between a shop vac and the Dk2000xl would be noise and price then ill just buy a shop vac but if the difference is quality, time and etc them ill pull the trigger tonight please give me some advice.

My research shows;

Difference is variable speeds, warm air, higher Hp, and not so loud.

I am looking at pulling the trigger on the cool dry pup model.. It's 275... I emailed the company but before I pull the trigger I want to make sure I've done all my research.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never used a shop vac but I have the Double K 2000. I'm pretty happy with it. I do wish the hose was a little longer so I could keep the motor further away to reduce noise. It is quite powerful and gets the job done. Plus it's a decent price point.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, a shop vac probably would have been the smarter decision for me. After all, who goes to a dog show the day the tax refund gets deposited? This lady, unfortunately for my bank account...

So I splurged and got the medium sized kool dry and I loooooovvvveeee it  It's pink. Got a grooming table too. The baby girl has been getting lots of baths and drying because it's so much fun to use. SO much better than my hairdryer, and seems like a well made piece of equipment. Our breeder has had hers for 20 years.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got the walmart 20$ shop vac the other day. Works amazing. Its loud but that doesn't seem to be an issue. It also puts out a lot of air.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

JayBen said:


> Just got the walmart 20$ shop vac the other day. Works amazing. Its loud but that doesn't seem to be an issue. It also puts out a lot of air.


For the noise, I leave the cotton balls in her ears that I put in prior to the bath. Just remember to take them out! A couple months ago, I accidentally left them in for two days. Oops. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for an actual forced air dryer that isn't too pricey? $150 or less??


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure about the sub-$150 price point. I did splurge for the Kool Dry down here in Naples, and, although I like the variable speed control, I think I like my Double K better. Seems more powerful on the high setting and dries faster. I'll give it a few more uses to see if I change my opinion.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Not sure about the sub-$150 price point. I did splurge for the Kool Dry down here in Naples, and, although I like the variable speed control, I think I like my Double K better. Seems more powerful on the high setting and dries faster. I'll give it a few more uses to see if I change my opinion.


Thanks for the reply, I am thinking of buying this dryer, seems to be a decent price. Anyone have this model?

Double K 2000XL Portable Dryer-2 Speeds - 2000XL


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

That's the one I have and I like it a lot.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a Metro similar to this one, mine is almost 20 years old and still going strong. I got in when I first started showing. Mine is a single speed the new one is now two speed
Metro Air Force Commander Dryer - AFTD
My friend has the smaller one and she adores it. Mine dries a little faster as it is higher horse power then hers but I love the size of hers perfect to store and go. Both are affordable and perfect for home use. I used really heavy the first 10-15 years I had mine as my shelties coat were really thick. The goldens blow out so much quicker it doesn't get as much use.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the smallest one
Metro Air Force Quick Draw Dryer - QD-1


----------

